# Somatropin 200 Medicare Pharma



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with this? Friend has just picked it up. 200iu kit.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Generic Chinese,

Would just buy Andomone or Genuine Pharma (which those are not) and cut out the guessing.


----------

